# Administrator X:\windows\system32\cmd.exe



## Crump (Mar 25, 2009)

Hey everyone I have an alienware aurora m9700 notebook and i am having some problems right now. Every time i boot up my laptop i cant get passed the screen that has Administrator X:\windows\system32\cmd.exe in the title box. this started when i tried reinstalling windows vista on my notebook. I dont know what do from this point or how to get vista installed properly back on it someone please help me.


----------



## TriggerFinger (Jan 30, 2008)

Most laptops nowadays has a recovery partition, Have you tried installing Vista again from that recovery parition?


----------

